# altezza tails on a 200



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.racerwheel.com/lighting-tail-lamp-nissan-infiniti.html

~How do you think these would look on a 200? Just checking, but 95-98 sentras and 200sxs have the same stock taillights right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no those wont fit.

they are totally different back tails.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Sentra and 200SX tails are totally different. Currently there are no altezzas for the 200SX.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*THANK GAWDY!!!!!*

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: THANK GAWDY!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!! *


uh mike.. u ok 2nite?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so if i want clear/red tails on my 200..are there any options? even if they look like some honda/acura tails i'd take them. any ideas?? thanks again


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you are out of luck unless you want a custom job. I do believe that a couple of companies used to make tails for the 200SX. Unfortunately, I don't know any of their names off hand. You may be able to find a used pair. Good luck hunting.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Im gonna say this and nobodys going to belive me and you will highlite my post and say yep your right we don't but I swear to god about a year ago on ebay there was altezzas for a 200sx. I seen them and thought they would fit my car but there were four piecees. no bs. somebody makes them


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

think the best place to look for used ones is ebay? or is ther another good place? how much would custom tails cost roughly?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *Im gonna say this and nobodys going to belive me and you will highlite my post and say yep your right we don't but I swear to god about a year ago on ebay there was altezzas for a 200sx. I seen them and thought they would fit my car but there were four piecees. no bs. somebody makes them *


I remember this. There was a gigantic week-long explosion over on B15Sentra and a bunch of people got mad, and some other people acted like idiots, and we finally figured out that, in fact, the tails are for the Lucino, or some other very similar Asian-market car. They looked very similar to the 200SX tails, but they were not the same.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> how much would custom tails cost roughly?


It really depends on how much you want to spend. If you are just looking to do a custom install w/ Sentra tails it probably won't be huge. However; if you are looking at having tails from a Skyline, you are looking at a major amount of $$. Find a respectable shop in your area and ask them for an estimate.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I remember this. There was a gigantic week-long explosion over on B15Sentra and a bunch of people got mad, and some other people acted like idiots, and we finally figured out that, in fact, the tails are for the Lucino, or some other very similar Asian-market car. They looked very similar to the 200SX tails, but they were not the same. *


You calling me an idiot....or the other idiots?  I loved that thread...by the way, it was for the Sylphy. 

On the whole tail light issue...I know I have seen clear tails for the 200 before....someone on sr20deforum.com has (or had) them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah there was a white 200sx on that had clear tails, not altezzas, i emailed someone about them a while back and they told me that they were tails from a honda civic that had been installed, but i am not completly positive.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so do you know if those tails that you see at say autozone for the civics that look kinda like altezzas but aren't fit the 200? if so, that would be great since those are only about $50.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *On the whole tail light issue...I know I have seen clear tails for the 200 before....someone on sr20deforum.com has (or had) them. *


They were custom-made, I'll bet - one of the back issues of NPM/SOLM has an article about them.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I recall Clearcorners.com, or something like that, was working on it, they made the outer ones.. and still workin on the inner... i think its pretty cool.. I want freaking Clear tails, on my White 200sx.. that'd be nice


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> so do you know if those tails that you see at say autozone for the civics that look kinda like altezzas but aren't fit the 200? if so, that would be great since those are only about $50.


They won't fit unless you do a custom job. Also, avoid $50 cheap APC tails at Autozone. They are cheaply made and quickly become a nice little rain collector. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------

